# Caught at Manhattan Beach



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Individualized???


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

dawgbone said:


> Individualized???


Looks like an m5 to me, :thumbup: , what can you tell from the photo that makes the car "individualized"? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes Sir, that's an M5


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

hugh1850 said:


> Looks like an m5 to me, :thumbup: , what can you tell from the photo that makes the car "individualized"? :dunno:


I realize it's an M5...
The color...it looks to me, like an individual color...as in non-M..


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

dawgbone said:


> I realize it's an M5...
> The color...it looks to me, like an individual color...as in non-M..


I bet its Interlagos; same color available on the M3 zhp. New M color.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

hugh1850 said:


> I bet its Interlagos; same color available on the M3 zhp. New M color.


Maybe closer to Mystic??? Still looks too dark...I wish I could find that dang individual site...


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


>


Is it me, or does this car just not stand out apart from ordinary non m cars :dunno: 
Man! the trunk lid stinks..


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

dawgbone said:


> Is it me, or does this car just not stand out apart from ordinary non m cars :dunno:
> Man! the trunk lid stinks..


Funny you should mention it. I was the meat in an ///M sandwich last Thursday.

I was driving from Claremont/Pomona area back home to change to go catch the Pac-10 tourney at the Staples center, and was driving happily along until I spotted a new 5er quite a bit away. Even at the quite long distance, I immediately realized that it was an ///M5. Then I noticed that further up in front of the ///M5 there was a 6 series, and immediately realized that it's an ///M6. This was about an exit and a half away, so I'd say it's a good 1/4-1/2 mile in front of me.

They have THAT much road presence. You see one on the street from a mile away and there's no way you'd mistaken it for anything else than an ///M. That, and the fact that you'll be staring at the quad pipe (only ///Motorsports cars have quad pipes now) disappearing in front of you rapidly will make sure that there's no way you'd mistaken it for anything else.

So I hurried and caught up to that 1,000+ hp in front of me and slotted myself inbetween the two cars, gave a quick wave to the guy in the M5 (never caught up to the M6) and exited my ramp to go home. Both cars appears to have the black wheels, the M5 seems to be a very light blue-ish grey, and the M6 appears to be very close to silver grey. Couldn't hear the exhaust tone because *my* exhaust tone was drowning out pretty much everything except the music that's cranked all the way up.

They had a black, debadged 5 series running with them with a data-acquisition unit (a huge antenna sticking out the passenger window) attached. All three car had distributor's plate.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

dawgbone said:


> Is it me, or does this car just not stand out apart from ordinary non m cars :dunno:
> Man! the trunk lid stinks..


I agree. Looks pretty plain there. Would not have ever noticed it as anything but a vanilla 5.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Funny you should mention it...


 TPIWWP


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> TPIWWP


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Funny you should mention it. I was the meat in an ///M sandwich last Thursday.
> 
> I was driving from Claremont/Pomona area back home to change to go catch the Pac-10 tourney at the Staples center, and was driving happily along until I spotted a new 5er quite a bit away. Even at the quite long distance, I immediately realized that it was an ///M5. Then I noticed that further up in front of the ///M5 there was a 6 series, and immediately realized that it's an ///M6. This was about an exit and a half away, so I'd say it's a good 1/4-1/2 mile in front of me.
> 
> ...


was this before we grabbed dinner last thursday?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

liuk3 said:


> was this before we grabbed dinner last thursday?


It was around 11:30 AM, long before dinner.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Going OT, but is that a standard parking spot ?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Going OT, but is that a standard parking spot ?


I'm with Alex:
(1) Parking in a no-parking
(2) No front plate

For these two serious offenses, I say take the driver in and book him!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

"The white zone is for loading and unloading of vehicles only, there is no parking in the white zone"


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

dawgbone said:


> Is it me, or does this car just not stand out apart from ordinary non m cars :dunno:
> Man! the trunk lid stinks..


The previous M5 was pretty stealthy in it's inconspicuousness too.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


>


This post is worthless without pics.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> This post is worthless without pics.


Sorry for the poor image quality...


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

SergioK said:


> "The white zone is for loading and unloading of vehicles only, there is no parking in the white zone"


 :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Sorry for the poor image quality...


:tsk: :rofl:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

My cousin lives there and he saw it too. He said he didn't have a digital camera in the car, called me up and asked me if I knew if they had arrived yet? Said I had no clue. That's the one and it's in Manhattan Beach for sure :thumbup: Nice Picture


----------



## Tucker74 (Dec 29, 2001)

I live in the area and have seen an M5 test mule running around for nearly a year. The driver use to follow the same route on Artesia westward at around 10am on Tuesdays. I did notice the last time I spotted it (maybe a month or so ago) the car was camo free and sporting the same wheels as opposed to the standard 5-series wheels. This was one black, though. Could be the lighting/angle/uncalibrated monitor tinting it blue in the pic.


----------

